# Taking Cipro - A Few Precautions To Follow



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucky me - I developed a bladder infection over the last few days and drinking cranberry juice & water did not get rid of it. I get these bladder infections about every 2 years or so, my internal medicine doctor called in a seven day regime of Cipro for me to take. The pharmacist counseled me on how to take the meds & I looked it up on the Drug RX site. Since several of you DIMMERS are taking this or similar antibiotics, I thought I would post these precautions listed for Cipro. (Other antibiotics may have different effects as well.)

From http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/cipro.htm
*CIPRO® (generic form - Ciprofloxacin Hydrochloride Tablets)​*
*Undesirable interactions / precautions* - Ciprofloxacin should be taken at least 2 hours before or 6 hours after magnesium/aluminum antacids (like Tums or Rolaids), chewable/buffered tablets or pediatric powder for oral solution, other highly buffered drugs (like Alka Seltzer) , or other products containing calcium, iron or zinc. Taking these products with Cipro can *substantially decrease the absorption* of the drug and result in lower levels of the antibiotic in your blood and urine than desired.

If you must take antacids, vitamins, iron, calcium, zinc , or any of the other products mentioned above you may take *Cipro two hours before or six hours after* taking the above listed buffered drugs or vitamins, etc.

Cipro should also not be taken with dairy products (including yogurt). Dairy too, will also *significantly reduce the absorption of the drug.* The same applies to calcium- fortified juices. (Dairy products as part of a meal may be taken with Cipro-such as sour cream on a baked potato.)

Cipro can be taken with or without meals. But you should drink at least a glass of water with each pill, plus liberal fluids. This will help with any diarrhea in your intestinal tract caused by the antibiotic plus it works wonders on bladder and kidney problems.

*Diarrhea - *Diarrhea is a common problem associated with all antibiotics and usually ends when the antibiotics are discontinued. The antibiotics kill off the normal good bacteria flora in your gut and must be replaced with new colonies once the antibiotics are stopped. Yogurt with active cultures is good for this task  just follow the warning for not eating yogurt with Cipro.

*Light sensitivity -* photosensitivity/ phototoxicity reaction been reported in patients receiving Cipro. Patients should minimize or avoid exposure to natural or artificial sunlight (tanning beds or UVA/B treatment) while taking Cipro. The most common area of reaction is the V area of the face, the neck, extensor surfaces of the forearms, back of the hands, after sun or UV light exposure. Therefore, excessive exposure to these sources of light should be avoided while on the antibiotic. If you must be exposed, wear protective clothing, hat, dark glasses, and sunscreen cream.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## amber83 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.....I've taken cipro several times while on business trips in Asia and never thought to check out this type of thing. Great info


----------

